

Harvard-scientists manged to reverse aging in mice. - Yrlec
http://www.foxnews.com/scitech/2010/11/29/eternal-life-scientists-reverse-aging-mice/

======
RiderOfGiraffes
Same story:

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1953309> \- ctv.ca

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1952077> \- businessweek.com <\- this has
comments

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=1948235> \- guardian.co.uk

